
Opportunism: Regulators Don’t Enjoy CDS Games - airstrike
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-06-25/regulators-don-t-enjoy-cds-games
======
dredmorbius
Matt Levine rides again -- a fact that didn't register until "Long Confusing
Story".

A treasure to humanity.

